# First Real Job On The Lathe



## Braeden P (May 18, 2021)

So my neighbor is making rc trailers  and needs 24 lead screws made an he has 3 mills but no lathe so he gave us the plans and asked if we could make them and they are simple parts so now we are going to make them and we will need to use the starrett 127! And now the fun begins we made one tested it in the prototype and it worked so now time to make the rest!


----------



## benmychree (May 19, 2021)

I hope that you have a follow rest for your lathe.


----------



## Braeden P (May 19, 2021)

I don’t think they ever made one for my lathe so really light cuts and 3 spring passes really bendy I could make a follow rest from it but that would be hard with such little space to mount it


----------



## mikey (May 19, 2021)

I assume you are just turning the end down on purchased Acme threaded rod, right? If so, you can choke up so only the end is sticking out and a follow rest isn't necessary.


----------



## benmychree (May 19, 2021)

I am assuming that he intended to cut the thread.  Is 1/4-16 rod commercially available?


----------



## SLK001 (May 19, 2021)

Spec called out a McMaster part number.  A quarter of an inch should easily pass thru most lathes spindle, so no need for a rest of any kind.  What is the final tolerance?  I imagine that a simple pair of 6" digital calipers would be sufficient for this task.


----------



## mikey (May 19, 2021)

I assumed so given the McMaster stock number on the print.


----------



## DavidR8 (May 19, 2021)

The MCM p/n is for 1/4-16 x 6' Acme threaded rod.








						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com


----------



## benmychree (May 19, 2021)

Yes, now I see that spec on the drawing; hard to see clearly with these 76 year old eyes ---  Personally, I do not trust dial or digital calipers for close measurements, without stated tolerances noted on the drawing, who knows, but I sure would nail that down with the customer before proceeding.


----------



## DavidR8 (May 19, 2021)

These 55 yr old eyes were also squinting...


----------



## benmychree (May 19, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> These 55 yr old eyes were also squinting...


I consider myself fortunate, only need 1.75 cheaters for reading and no correction for distance; both parents needed glasses by middle age or earlier.


----------



## Braeden P (May 19, 2021)

It’s  plus or minus 5 except the turned part but I hit the exact measurements so that I get practice making accurate parts


----------



## benmychree (May 19, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> It’s  plus or minus 5 except the turned part but I hit the exact measurements so that I get practice making accurate parts


Good to make accurate parts, but also good to have tolerances!


----------



## martik777 (May 19, 2021)

benmychree said:


> I consider myself fortunate, only need 1.75 cheaters for reading and no correction for distance; both parents needed glasses by middle age or earlier.


Zenni optical $6.95    For looking at my monitor I get  about 1 less than my reading Rx (SPH + NV-ADD) , which allows you to see clearly from a comfortable distance. ie: If your SPH is +1 and nv-add is +2.5 then your reading Rx would be +3.50. So, get about +2.50 for reading your monitor.


----------



## benmychree (May 19, 2021)

martik777 said:


> Zenni optical $6.95    For looking at my monitor I get  about 1 less than my reading Rx (SPH + NV-ADD) , which allows you to see clearly from a comfortable distance. ie: If your SPH is +1 and nv-add is +2.5 then your reading Rx would be +3.50. So, get about +2.50 for reading your monitor.


I have been getting mine from Costco --- about the same price.


----------

